# soapy smell?



## FishNiX

My pee is almost done (been 1.000 for day or so -- still degassing a lot). It smells a bit soapy, but tastes good. Is that the sulfur problem people talk about? (I expected more rotten eggs but you never know I guess).


----------



## Bailey

My second batch of skeeter pee had the smell of lemon-scented soap too. Once it cleared, the smell was more like I'd expect from a lemon wine. 

Tasted delicious too!


----------

